# apache von außen zugänglich machen



## Guest (11. Jan 2009)

Hallo, ich habe auf meinen PC einen Apache Webserver installiert, der im Netwerk auf einwandfrei funktioniert. Jedoch habe ich keine Ahnung wie ich ihn von außen zugänglich machen kann. Kenne mich diesbezüglich nicht so gut aus und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

gruß


----------



## Ports (11. Jan 2009)

Hi, du musst in deinem Router den Port 80 mit deinem Pc verknüpfen (Stichwort : Portfreigabe...) Ist aber falsches Forum 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Guest (11. Jan 2009)

Ports hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi, du musst in deinem Router den Port 80 mit deinem Pc verknüpfen (Stichwort : Portfreigabe...) Ist aber falsches Forum
> 
> Gruß Chris



ich habe es so gemacht: (siehe bild)
habe jetzt noch xampp installiert und während der installation kommt die meldung das port 80 und/oder 443 bereits in benutzung sind. komischerweise habe ich alle programme abgeschaltet die diese ports belegen könnten. woran kann es denn noch liegen...


----------



## Murray (12. Jan 2009)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> habe jetzt noch xampp installiert und während der installation kommt die meldung das port 80 und/oder 443 bereits in benutzung sind. komischerweise habe ich alle programme abgeschaltet die diese ports belegen könnten. woran kann es denn noch liegen...


Ist das ein Windows-PC? Dann gibt mal an der Eingabeaufforderung netstat -ab ein; damit solltest Du sehen können, welcher Prozess welchen Port belegt.


----------



## Guest (12. Jan 2009)

mh, mit netstat -ab sehe ich nicht was auf port 80 läuft mit netstat -anob aber schon. die datei "httpd.exe" nimmt den port 80 ein. ich vermute mal das ist apache selber. komisch ist jedoch, dass ich apache vor der xampp installation beendet habe. naja, auf jeden fall habe ich die httpd.exe über den task-manager beendet und die fehlermeldung kam nicht mehr.
jedoch kriege ich immer noch keine verbindung von außen zu meinem computer...

ich habe mit dyndns.com meine ip mit: sin.is-a-geek.com verknüpft. wenn ich die seite anpinge wird auch immer die korrekte ip gezeigt. wenn ich aber die seite selber aufrufen will, kann die verbindung nicht aufgebaut werden. woran kann es denn noch liegen? 

vielen dank im voraus...


----------



## Guest (12. Jan 2009)

problem gelöst: die externe ip ist intern nicht erreichbar :S dass muss man auch erstmal wissen ^^


----------

